# Creobroter nebulosa?



## more_rayne (Jul 5, 2010)

I read them old post about the confusion of this genus. So I'm not sure what it is, but was sold to me as species nebulosa.

















Mantid acrobatics


----------



## major vex (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like one with that colouration on the body and Coxae but you should really wait until it it adult before you use the 'Yen-saw' quide of cheking its wings  for a smoky patch that only this species curently in culture has (the greek 'nebulosus' meaning cloudy, actually refers to this phenotypic characteristic  )


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting bit of info there! Can't wait till they develop wings so I can see them eye spots.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## major vex (Jul 6, 2010)

What you are looking for is a minimal amount of black on the underwings that fades out from the direction of the body, I must acknowledge Yen once again here as he discovered it and used it to positively ID the species in culture which is now given the name Creobroter nebulosus


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 20, 2010)

One of my creos just turned into an adult, I'm so excited! Will have to get pics of him or her this weekend and see if I can figure out which creo it is.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually all female Creobroter sp. currently available on the market have black patch on the wings. But the wings on the adult male Creobroter nebulosus has black smoky patch wheareas Creobroter sp like C. gemmatus, pectipennis, elongata adult male do not show the patch. The white marks (stigmata) on adult female C. nebulosus near thorax are more slender and narrower compared to other Creos currently available. Congrate on the adult mantis!


----------



## more_rayne (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, here's a pic of it's back. How to I piss him/her off so I can take a pic of it's threat pose and see what the underside of the wings look like? Also, is it a boy or a girl? I'm not sure which segments to start counting from.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2010)

That is a female. On adults there really isn't a need to count segments. The differences between the sexes are quite obvious at the adult stage. I can just tell at a glance. I have a thread that is stickied in the general forum for sexing.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 26, 2010)

yes, boys do not have the lacy petticoat girls have! thats a sure way to know most females from the boys!


----------

